# Help Dave!



## mailee (12 Aug 2006)

I am having problems with Su trying to draw a handle like are used on toggle clamps. My problem is that I can't bet the curved finger grips right. I draw the shape in 2D and then extrude it to the width and then draw the curved shape on the bottom and use the follow me tool but it leaves gaps in the finger grips?? Can you help me at all.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Aug 2006)

Are you getting gaps due to missing faces? If that is the problem, scale the model up by a factor of 10 or even 100. Run Follow Me and then scale back down. If you scale up by 100 you'll have to scale back down in two steps of .1, I think.

SU has a problem creating tiny faces but it will keep them if you scale down after they are generated.

Also try to keep the number of segments in your arcs to a minimum as this will help to control file size. Select the Arc tool and before using it, change the number of segments to perhaps 6. Type 6s, Enter to change it. This works on the Circle tool as well.

Hope that helps. I have to go cover up the boat before it rains and then climb into the shower. I should just take a cake of soap outside in the rain.


----------



## mailee (13 Aug 2006)

Thanks again Dave! That was exactly it mate. I scaled the handle up and used the follow me tool and then scaled it down again and it was spot on. Many thanks again for all your help.


----------

